# Lanyard Kill Switch



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a 1986 Merc 25 tiller that does not have the lanyard kill switch installed from factory. Is there a kit I could by to add this to my motor? I did a search and came up empty.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Should be pretty easy ...I know on the early Nissan there is a kill button You can remove and install the safety style ...

I probibly will install one before I sell the motor ...

Dave  

I think the Nissan style would be the easiest/cheapest to Install

I will see if I can get a photo up for you ...


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks for the info


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.google.com/products?hl=en&source=hp&q=outboard+kill+switch&oq=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=JwSDS8G6NMqttgf4lOGdBw&sa=X&oi=product_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBsQrQQwAA


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

Brett, thanks that is what I need


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

What a great idea! I am going to order one and see how easy it is to install and if all goes well I will get them for mine and my fishing buddy's boats. We all run along at night looking for schools of fish and I have .........uh read about how someone can hit a piling and fall overboard.

By the way that switch won't work if you aren't wearing it.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Because a kill switch is simply a wired connection
that shorts out the electrical circuit to the ignition
system on an engine, it can be mounted wherever
is most convenient in the boat. So if you have a tiller
extension, by running a few feet of wiring, you could
mount the kill switch on your grab bar or control panel.
No need to reach all the way back to the outboard,
no need to lengthen the leash.


----------

